# KegLands New Springvale Warehouse - Looking for Staff



## KegLand-com-au (10/7/18)

Are you looking for a job? We are looking for enthusiastic staff to join our growing team in Springvale.

We are looking to fill two types of positions at the moment:

1. Customer service
Need good communication skills
Efficient at using computers and fast at typing
Passionate about home brewing

2. Warehouse staff
General organisation of the warehouse
Picking and packing orders
Dealing with customers
Servicing and repairs

About KegLand Distribution PTY LTD

KegLand is Australia’s fastest growing keg dispensing wholesale supplier. We recently have taken over a new 2000 square meter warehouse at 12-18 Lascelles Street SPRINGVALE, VIC, 3171.


The new warehouse is close to bus and train access but also has ample parking. Our team has been in the industry of designing and manufacturing keg dispensing hardware for customers in Australia and all around the world. We have a fantastic work ethic and cohesive group. It's hard work and it's a fast paced environment but we also know how to have a good time. If you have been keen to work in an industry and hobby that you love then this is your opportunity.

If you are interested please send your resume to:
[email protected]

If you have any questions you can please comment below. Alternatively if you want to know more about our company you can see our website www.kegland.com.au


----------



## DU99 (10/7/18)

wrong side of town for me


----------



## KegLand-com-au (11/7/18)

DU99 said:


> wrong side of town for me



Sorry about that. Well at least next week we will have the new shipping rates so the shipping cost on our website will come down. Hopefully you can still order from us online.


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/7/18)

Can you give a rough indication of salary?


----------



## mashmaniac (11/7/18)

will pick ups and purchases be able to be made from this warehouse?

Prolly a little far for a daily commute for me, but I will travel for beer, swap, beer bits, and beer... once in a while.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (11/7/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Can you give a rough indication of salary?



For general warehouse staff we will pay $24 per hour + Super.

If you are able to contribute to the business in a way that is more valuable to the business the rate will be higher. For instance if you have skills in CAD and engineering we might be able to make a part of the role in design so you can work with one of our other engineers. If you have experience in software development this is also an area where we will pay more too.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (11/7/18)

mashmaniac said:


> will pick ups and purchases be able to be made from this warehouse?
> 
> Prolly a little far for a daily commute for me, but I will travel for beer, swap, beer bits, and beer... once in a while.



Yes we will be allowing pickups from the warehouse from 9am til 5pm Monday to Friday.

With that said we will eventually have 24/7 pickups available from our own private parcel lockers which is the long term plan.


----------



## Freaksta (12/7/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Yes we will be allowing pickups from the warehouse from 9am til 5pm Monday to Friday.
> 
> With that said we will eventually have 24/7 pickups available from our own private parcel lockers which is the long term plan.



Any future plans to be open on a Saturday morning?

Always good to be able to pop in over the weekend for those that work full time!

Although reading again sounds like there won't be a store front?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/7/18)

Freaksta said:


> Any future plans to be open on a Saturday morning?
> 
> Always good to be able to pop in over the weekend for those that work full time!
> 
> Although reading again sounds like there won't be a store front?



At the start we will not be open on Sat but probably by end of August we will also be open on Saturdays too.


----------



## chrisgill33 (12/7/18)

Hey Kegland, when will the new location be open?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (12/7/18)

chrisgill33 said:


> Hey Kegland, when will the new location be open?



We will be open at this new location on the 24th July.


----------



## CJW (12/7/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> With that said we will eventually have 24/7 pickups available from our own private parcel lockers which is the long term plan.


That is a bloody fantastic idea.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (13/7/18)

CJW said:


> That is a bloody fantastic idea.



I hope so. We have to put some effort in to make the place a bit more secure and also get the software working well. We will first need to build and test this system for picups during business hours and if it goes well then it will be extended to after hours. I guess we feel that a lot of our customers might live in the area or might drive down Springvale road occasionally but they work full time and for that reason often cant pick goods up. Then some customers might brew on the weekend and dont want to risk mail order and the goods not turning up on time. The cost of having staff at a normal retail store for lengthy opening hours is not economical. So to solve all these problems we hope this new model will appeal to our customers both wholesale and retail. The only issue is you have to place your order online first. We will try to pick all orders within 3 hours and get them in the pickup lockers.

So for some customers this may not have the appeal of a traditional retail store where you can come in and browse the aisles. But at the same time we do have a lot of busy customers who just want to run in, grab their stuff and leave without having to wait in a que at checkout. This model will suit those customers.

The other issue is that this will be a bit impersonal, so to make up for this I think we can then run brew day classes so we still have some degree of personal interaction with our customers as well as educate the customer base.

So what do you guys think? Would this type of model suit you?


----------



## DU99 (13/7/18)

think the pre order system,with a staff member floating around for issues that might arise.


----------



## tanked84 (13/7/18)

24/7 pick would suit, picking something up at 5 am to beat the traffic would be good


----------



## meathead (13/7/18)

24/7 pick up from a locker is a great idea
Can you guys see yourselves getting into grain, hops etc?


----------



## Lethal (14/7/18)

You don't need staff/reps in Geelong/Western Victoria by any chance?

By the way, congrats on your growth and good luck in future 

Cheers and beers


----------



## KegLand-com-au (16/7/18)

Lethal said:


> You don't need staff/reps in Geelong/Western Victoria by any chance?
> 
> By the way, congrats on your growth and good luck in future
> 
> Cheers and beers



Thanks for the message. We really appreciate it.

I am sorry but we have no plans to open a retail store on that side of the city any time soon.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (16/7/18)

meathead said:


> 24/7 pick up from a locker is a great idea
> Can you guys see yourselves getting into grain, hops etc?



Yes absolutely. This will happen very soon.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/8/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> I hope so. We have to put some effort in to make the place a bit more secure and also get the software working well. We will first need to build and test this system for picups during business hours and if it goes well then it will be extended to after hours. I guess we feel that a lot of our customers might live in the area or might drive down Springvale road occasionally but they work full time and for that reason often cant pick goods up. Then some customers might brew on the weekend and dont want to risk mail order and the goods not turning up on time. The cost of having staff at a normal retail store for lengthy opening hours is not economical. So to solve all these problems we hope this new model will appeal to our customers both wholesale and retail. The only issue is you have to place your order online first. We will try to pick all orders within 3 hours and get them in the pickup lockers.
> 
> So for some customers this may not have the appeal of a traditional retail store where you can come in and browse the aisles. But at the same time we do have a lot of busy customers who just want to run in, grab their stuff and leave without having to wait in a que at checkout. This model will suit those customers.
> 
> ...



Yes this sounds very cool. 24/7 pick up obtainability! This sounds very cool. Is that even possible? 
I can imagine it in sci fi terms but for home brew stuff this is totally farken awesome.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/8/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Yes this sounds very cool. 24/7 pick up obtainability! This sounds very cool. Is that even possible?
> I can imagine it in sci fi terms but for home brew stuff this is totally farken awesome.



Yes we are pertty excided about this as we know a lot of our customers had issues that they wanted to brew on the weekend however they were not able to come and pickup during business hours. Then the other issue is that some customers may place an order online but they dont want to trust the postal system to get the goods before the weekend and sometimes if the goods arrive late this can be an issue too. So we felt that pickup lockers kinda solves both of these issues.


----------



## laxation (8/8/18)

any news on when you open up on saturdays?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/8/18)

laxation said:


> any news on when you open up on saturdays?



This is still a little way off. Probably at least 1 or 2 months away until we start opening on Saturdays.


----------



## altone (3/9/18)

I do hope you start opening on the weekend. 
Just picked up my first order and the guys carried my sack of grain to the car - not necessary but obviously they feel they are there to help.

Maybe I should apply for a weekend job


----------



## laxation (2/10/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> This is still a little way off. Probably at least 1 or 2 months away until we start opening on Saturdays.


any news?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (4/10/18)

laxation said:


> any news?



We have been so busy at the moment we have had not been able to open on Sat yet. We just received the first of pickup lockers in the pickups area. The software integration with our accounting software has been completed.

Also due to the growth in the business we have not had the availability of staff. We have taken on a few new staff recently but we really need to train up at least 1 more so we can start to open on the weekends as well.

So we are getting very close to opening on weekends but we are not quite there yet. Sorry it's taken a bit longer than we thought.

We did just get our new and fast CO2 pump installed which was good. So we can do 2.6kg fills for $20 and 6kg fills for $40.

We will fill any cylinder irrespective of if it's one of ours or not. As long as it's in date and meets Australian standards we will fill it.


----------



## laxation (17/12/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> So we are getting very close to opening on weekends but we are not quite there yet. Sorry it's taken a bit longer than we thought.



any update?


----------

